# FOAM GUN ON A HOSEPIPE - ANY GOOD??



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

How sad am I? I'm thinking about getting hubby to cough for a Gilmour Foamaster II Pro Foam Gun and Snow Foam for my birthday.

Before I get him to do so though, has anyone used one of these, and is it any good? Our hose is about 25m long, and I don't want to sacrifice my usual birthday handbag and shoes if I'd just end up getting in a lather with it (or not, which would be worse!)

Any opinions would be appreciated.

Cheers,

Kate


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Karcher washers can be purchased with a bottle attachment. all you do is attach the bottle when you want to foam up the car to carry grits before futher cleaning. Homebase sells them. this is very much beyond what the average bob will do when washing his car. Though it may prevent futher damage to the paintwork it is quite the over kill unless your car is at this time better than delivery condition, not to mention the time taken while you wait for the foam to drop to the ground. even if your tap is highly pressurised the spread of foam you get is still poor compared to a jet washer.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_371.html


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

been meaning to post an enquiry about these myself. I have got a makita Jet washer with a foam bottle attachment, but its naff to say the least. the foam it produces is very watery, and doesnt seem to come out at any pressure, compared to when its just water. So I wonder is it just a naff, cheap atachment, or is it the pressure washer isnt very powerfull? any ideas would be welcomed, before I shell out the £45 quid on the one linked in the post above many thanks :roll:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

£45 washer unless been massively discounted = fail. sorry mate bin it.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

A woman who owns a TT and would rather get a foam lance to clean the car for her birthday than handbags and shoes?

Kate, will you marry me? I imagine your husband and my wife would probably raise objections but I'm sure we can work through it! :wink:

As for whether foam guns are any good, I don't really know. However, I have found my Karcher washer has its limitations (it's one of the lower powered ones) and you really can't beat a bucket of hot soapy water, a decent sponge and plenty of elbow grease. My advice? Go for the handbags and shoes, put your husband on a promise and get him to clean the car for you in return!


----------



## neillydun (Jun 11, 2009)

BLinky said:


> Karcher washers can be purchased with a bottle attachment. all you do is attach the bottle when you want to foam up the car to carry grits before futher cleaning. Homebase sells them. this is very much beyond what the average bob will do when washing his car. Though it may prevent futher damage to the paintwork it is quite the over kill unless your car is at this time better than delivery condition, not to mention the time taken while you wait for the foam to drop to the ground. even if your tap is highly pressurised the spread of foam you get is still poor compared to a jet washer.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_371.html


Bought the same fitting for my power washer and its excellent. 
Used with neutral PH Snow Foam it really does the job.
cheers Neil


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> A woman who owns a TT and would rather get a foam lance to clean the car for her birthday than handbags and shoes?
> 
> Kate, will you marry me? I imagine your husband and my wife would probably raise objections but I'm sure we can work through it! :wink:
> 
> As for whether foam guns are any good, I don't really know. However, I have found my Karcher washer has its limitations (it's one of the lower powered ones) and you really can't beat a bucket of hot soapy water, a decent sponge and plenty of elbow grease. My advice? Go for the handbags and shoes, put your husband on a promise and get him to clean the car for you in return!


theres no such thing as a decent sponge, all sponges on a less than perfectly clean car will carry the dirty as you rub.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

BLinky said:


> £45 washer unless been massively discounted = fail. sorry mate bin it.


£45 was for the foam lance adaptor in the link above my post mate, not a whole washer I wish


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

dear god... anyways the more power the more bubbles, if the washer is adjustable then adjust it.


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Forget the sponge, get a decent lambs wool mit from Halfrauds or someplace like that.


----------

